# Finding alot of Matts!!!!!



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok guys I am really having a hard time brushing the matts out of Jillee...I know I am hurting her a little because she will not sit still. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to brush out the matts.....they are really taking a toll on me because I feel that they are gone then find another one. I am about to put her in a puppy cut.....hubby does not what me too and neither do I put I do not want to hurt her either!!!! Is it easier brushing the matts wet or dry. Any suggestions would be great!!!!! I just tried brushing her but she will only let me brush her for a few...literally!!!!! I think she maybe blowing coat.....this sucks!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Puppy cut!!!!!!111


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Have you tried to let Beamer have a full coat? Just wondering...what picture do you go by....I am afraid she will not look cute anymore if I keep her in a puppy cut!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Too many horror stories about they tell the groomer one thing and then they come home totally different!!!! Althrough I do trust my groomer but it still scares me....hubby wants her in a full coat....which I do not mind because he does help brush her...if he did not help with the grooming then I would make the decision!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Are you using a detangler? You can either buy one made for dogs, or try Johnsons No More Tangles. 

This is what works for me. I am sure other people can give you advice, too. Spray it on the mat and work it in with your fingers. I try spreading the mat apart with my fingers and gently working the comb through it. If that doesn't work, then you have to take a small scissor and cut through the mat to break it up. Don't try to do all the mats in one sitting, because you and Jillee will both be :frusty:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, Beamer has been in his natural coat since he was born, we just put him in a puppy cut the wknd before last. (although his face has always been trimmed some at the groomer)

His puppy cut is still pretty long, and is growning in fast! 
It's been 10 days since his cut, and we have not brushed him once yet, and he has no matts. The hair on the body is about 4 inches throughout.

I'm sure Jillee will still be addorable!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yeah that is very true..... I will work on it for a few and then give her a treat and a break....I do not want her to not like being groomed....I just don't want it to get out of hand thats all!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Megan,

I sure can relate! Kohana's hair mats up soooo easily and we have gone with the puppy coats twice now. I am growing her out now because I want to show her, but it is ever tough to deal with. Get a metal comb and use the first tooth of the comb to get in the mat and slowly work it out with little strokes - not pulling hard. I have a second metal comb that I use after the larger one that is a flea comb and does a nice job. You should not just brush through her entire coat as it will break the hair. I had a breeder show me how and it is hard to explain, but you get the mats out while Jillee's hair is dry as water makes the mats tighter. Maybe Kimberly or one of the other breeders can give you some suggestions! Oh, also when you do bathe her use a ton of conditioner on her as that makes a big difference. Good luck and patience is the key to it all!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Ryan we will see how long this full coat last!!!!! I would like to see her in full coat just need to be patient that is all....just tell her that though!!!!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, also have your husband hold her and praise her while you're dematting - that helps on her nerves!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Megan, I can relate! Kubrick is blowing coat/matting really bad right now! Yesterday's brushing session took out a baseball sized bunch of hair off of him - I kid you not! Poor Kubrick is SO patient. He doesn't move at all while I'm doing him because he knows that I have never let him get away with it, but he did yelp twice when I thought I had gotten all the mats out from his underarms and I grabbed a mat! Poor baby... he is getting LOTS of praises for being such a good boy and he still comes running when I get the comb/brush out because he loves his freeze dried liver treats.

One thing I did notice is that I was using the rotating comb to get out his mats and it turns out that it's not working all that well. I took out my greyhound comb for the first time in a long time and I found a LOT of mats that the rotating comb was not finding. :frusty: So, last night was really hard on the poor guy. I hope I can keep up with these mats as I really really don't want to cut him down! I can just see him losing all his black tipping and me getting very upset about it. We'll see how long I can take this for...


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Mirabel also hates to be groomed. Her mats are a bit looser but close to the skin so I don't have to cut through hard mats. I start at one end of the mat and comb some hair free then pull it away with my fingers. I comb as lightly as I can so she doesn't squirm a lot. I also hold the hair near the skin if I can so that I don't pull on her too much. It is definitely a pain but I am hoping it is worth it! I use both the face/flea comb size comb and the one with the spinning teeth. Depending on where the mat is I use a comb that can best get to it. The first place that Mirabel matted when she started blowing coat was all along the edges of her ears. That was tough cause I was afraid it would be a sensitive area. I think she is finally starting to matt less now after 2 months of it. It's makes it worse with her being a dog that just loves to run and roll around in stuff outside. No prissy girl here!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How old is Jillee now? Sounds like she's blowing her puppy coat.

Some people do better with misting them down, but I find it to be much more difficult. I prefer to brush the dog with a pin brush first. Then I try to work out any matts with my fingers. Many of them will just pull apart if you sit down and work on them. Make sure Jillee is getting a lot of love and praise as you do this. And don't be too aggressive. If she can have a chewy of some sort and you can relax and watch TV at the same time, it makes it less intense. Last, I come back through it with a metal comb. You will find all the little matts that way.

Reward her often (verbally or treats), and do take breaks, but do NOT stop just because she fusses. If she throws a fit, you keep her there until she calms down. You don't have to keep working the matt, but make her settle down first or each grooming session will get worse.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I have a greyhound comb that I actually do like, but do you think the Butter comb would be easier on Kubrick for mats? I do the same thing you do (work mats out with my fingers), but sometimes small mats get caught on the comb and I actually made poor Kubrick yelp yesterday as I didn't notice there was a mat on his underarm and it got caught - I had been working on his underarm for 10 minutes at that point and thought I had gotten them all out. I felt so bad! I wouldn't mind spending the extra $$ if the butter comb will work better. I mean, the greyhound was pretty expensive as is, but I think you mentioned somewhere that you think the Butter combs work better?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think they are a wee bit smoother in use, but if you have a Greyhound, you already have one of the top of the line combs. It isn't going to make a big enough difference to notice, I'm afraid.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Blah, that's what I was afraid of... I guess I will just stick with the Greyhound, though does the butter comb come in smaller sizes? I have an 8 inch greyhound with two different prong sizes which works great but is a little too long for small areas. Is there a 4 inch comb or something like that?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to what I think is the second worst part of owning a havanese... the first is the amount of leaves, sticks, etc they bring into the house if you have them in coat  I seriously need the roomba just to keep up with Dora on a daily basis  We have rabbits under our deck so she just sits down there in the bushes lately!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They do - they have a 4.5" comb in fine teeth and coarse teeth. Here is the link to all of their combs - chrissystems.com. Buttercombs are made by Chris Christensen.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! Thanks Kimberly! I guess I could just have googled for that info... :redface:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Actually, finding it is a pain in the butt! It took me several attempts last time I looked which is why I posted the link for you. I always want to spell Christensen wrong (Christiansen), and their web site isn't even available by finding the last name. Who knew - ChrisSystems.com?

And all of that is assuming you knew who made the Buttercombs! That was a whole different search.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I actually did know who made buttercombs but only because I think you mentioned it once before. I did not know what his website was, though, so I'm glad you linked to it! I just bought the 4.5" in coarse and fine, as well as a handle. You think I spend enough money? Shhh don't tell my fiance, though... we're supposed to be saving for Christmas gifts. Ummm... oops?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! You can always do what I do - tell him that it is part of your Christmas gift and he can save the money because this is definitely going to benefit you. Be sure to show him how much professional groomers cost in the area. That always helps!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My favorite mat comb is a tiny lil 2 sided one that I paid $3-4 for. It is better than my fancy designer arsenal. Its the two-sided one:

http://www.dog.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=101906 DOU

Like others, I try to pick most of it out with my fingers, but I will use the Lil' Pals comb and that pulls out alot of the stray hairs/shedding fur that the bigger combs don't get.

I always give Gucci a gentle 'run through' with that lil' comb when we are done to get the strays, I'm very careful not to pull or break.

You don't have to spend a fortune on leave in conditioners, the Johnson's detangler works great. I also like the VO5, the Eqyss, just whatever. Here lately I use whatever I'm in the mood to *smell* lol.

But keeping the hair really conditioned well is key. Even if you don't give weekly baths, I'd consider a weekend 'conditioning' treatment to survive this 'blowing coat' phase.

But, suprisingly...more important than the products and combs/brushes is consistency! If you skip a brushing, it makes matters SO much worse!

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, no kidding about the groomer costs! Whenever I take Kubrick to the dog park, I always get at least 1-2 people asking me who grooms him and how soft he is and how nicely cut his paws are. When I tell them I do him myself at home, no one believes me. I only have this forum to thank for all the grooming recommendations (as well as Linda who showed me how to trim Kubrick's paw to a nice rounded shape). At $60-80 per grooming session, I have to say that I save a lot of $$. Plus, I don't trim his face at all, so I guess I can't mess it up - though maybe I should so we can see his eyes, LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's great, Carolina. I know that feels good to hear that!

And see? At $60-80 per session, you just paid for one and won't have to pay for others.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, it does feel good to hear that though I know that it's only the non-Hav owners (although I did get one hav owner that pretty much has her Hav shaved down so I don't count that) who give me the compliments, so I don't let it go to my head, LOL.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am also fighting mats here with Scout, who is blowing coat. But, I'm not scared by his mats after dealing with Lincoln who had so much more coat and so many more mats and is just, well, large.

I watched my dogs' breeder demat Scout's sister at our last Hav gathering and I am also adopting her method which seems to work better than what I was doing....she combs out the mat gradually, working from the outside to the inside (near the skin), while holding the hair at the skin so the dog doesn't feel yanked. BUT, she only uses the _last tine_ on the greyhound comb and holds it so it is parallel to the hair growth. I was holding the comb perpendicular to the hair growth and it was yanking too much on the mat hair and getting stuck a lot. The way she does it seems to unravel and detangle the mat a bit as she goes.

If things get too overwhelming, I just make small cuts into the mat (parallel to direction of hair growth), and then comb through. You lose more hair that way, but you won't be left with a big "hole" in the coat.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Someone (probably on this forum) once told me to put powder on the mat when trying to work it out. It does help, I try to remember to do a small section at a time and break it apart with my fingers. 

I found mixing conditioner (I use thermasilk or neutrogina) with distilled water 10 to 1 then spraying it on my dog after a bath also helpful in preventing new mats.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh isn't the "blowing coat" stage just wonderful? Its especially bad if your dog has a thick coat. Maddie is a _very_ active dog and tends to mat easily. All the suggestions here do help alot. And last time, I used the Coat Handlers conditioner mixed with the distilled water and left it in. It really, really made a difference. Maddie doesn't seem to mat as much in between and mats come out easier. I wish I had used the distilled water before. :doh:


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

When Javi was blowing coat years ago, I thought I would lose my mind . . . someone suggested using baby powder and it really does work . . . use as much powder as you need and work it in with your fingers until you can separate the mat then use a comb (I like the ones with the rotating teeth.) Once the mat is out, brush out the remaining powder. It is pretty messy and if they get away and go on a run like h_ll binge while they are full of powder, you can have quite the mess. 

Linda - thanks for the grooming session at the play date - I have been using your trick for trimming feet ever since and they look much more rounded Thanks.

Arlene


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

kimberly, i will be at the show in LB this weekend, which vendors can i expect? i just read your suggestion about chris christensen's buttercombs, which 41/2" should i look for? coco just got a puppy cut as i could not keep up with the mats. i use coat handler products including the detangler. i love all the advise regarding products that everyone shares. thanks


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Judith~ Where will we find you at the LB show? Will you be there on Sat?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

judith said:


> kimberly, i will be at the show in LB this weekend, which vendors can i expect? i just read your suggestion about chris christensen's buttercombs, which 41/2" should i look for? coco just got a puppy cut as i could not keep up with the mats. i use coat handler products including the detangler. i love all the advise regarding products that everyone shares. thanks


Judith, I'm not sure which vendors will be there, but since this is one of the biggest shows of the year, I would expect that you will have the top vendors available to you. I just went to the AKC page on the show and they say _"Vendor booths packed with everything for dogs and their owners"_ which is a bit vague, but reassuring that you will find most anything you want there. If you don't specifically find a Chris Christensen booth, go ahead and ask some of the all-purpose vendors (full of a variety of dog equipment like leads, food bowls, and various grooming products) if they carry the Buttercomb or whatever else you specifically want. The first person you ask may not tell you (sending you to the competition), but the second or third may. Most show dog owners will help you out too, so if you can find a Southern California Havanese dog show person, you may get the best info there... if they know what a Buttercomb is. 

If he is already in a puppy cut, I'd go for the finer tooth comb.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Megan,
I notice a lot more matting when I put coats on my dogs. I know you have several outfits for Jillie, so wondering if that's making the matting worse.


----------



## jimandjudy4321 (Aug 13, 2007)

Grooming your Hav can be stressful but I have found if I let Annie lay on the floor, get down there with her, she relaxes and lets me brush and get the matts out. I do one side then justy roll her over and do the other and she almost goes to sleep! I also found if I pour some diluted fabric softner over her just after I bathe her, her fur does not get matted and she brushes out easier until her next bath. I use a slicker brush and comb to groom her....keep at it, it can be a chore but very necessary.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

I use a greyhound comb on my dogs..they look the same as the buttercomb that you are talking about. Can someone tell me the difference??


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

leslie,i will be wandering around in awe, as this is my first show. i am really looking forward to seeing everything especially ring 2 with the toy group and our havanese! thanks kimberley for all the vendor info. i have met some of the HCSC group, nice to see them again.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Have a great time, Judith! I wish I was going this year, but sometimes the best laid plans of mice and men... and this time I think I had both intervene! (My husband is heading out of town tomorrow which highjacked my plans, but I also have a small critter situation that may be getting in the way.)

Diane, I'm not positive because I think they are both constructed in the same way with the solid tines (not inserted during manufacturing, but are one with the spine), however the spine on my Greyhounds has a rougher feel in my hands. The Buttercombs have a gentler feel and do seem to glide through the hair with just a wee bit more ease. Yes, it could be my imagination (the grass is always greener), but I do like the feel of the Buttercomb in my hand as it goes through the coat. Now, as for the added handles, I'm not so sure about those! We'll have to get Carolina's opinion on that after hers arrives.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I feel for you. Going through the same thing with Houston. He is blowing coat plus getting a super thick winter coat. UGH. 

I thought I was doing a good job but the slicker brush wasn't getting his undercoat. I got him cut down to a puppy cut. Not short, it is about 3" cut. The mats were just crazy. 

I got a rake brush that the groomer recommended. It has helped him from getting additional mats.

My problem is he loves to roll outside in the leaves and loved the snow. That is mat heaven!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You all may remember that Biscuit, at 14 mos, has been blowing coat the last 6 wks or so, esp. as I was growing it out from a puppy cut. But magically,the matting has stopped, and I only have to brush him every 2nd or 3rd day. I don't know what to credit this to, but I do give him Omega 3's every night w/his dinner, and also half of his kibble is Royal Canin #26 for skin & coat. His coat looks gorgeous and this seems to be working. So hang in there~~ a month ago I was fighting mats every day!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy thanks for posting about the light at the end of the tunnel! 

I am however having an issue of my own... I just slammed my right index finger into a door (literally today) and it hurts to even type, I'm not sure how I will be able to brush Kubrick. I hope he can survive until tomorrow... I hope my finger will be better tomorrow, though I'm not too sure since it's very purple right now. :frusty:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, dear, Lina, that sounds nasty. I hope you are putting ice (frozen peas in a baggie work well) on it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina...OUCH! :kiss: I hope its all better by this morning, I certainly know ALL about those type of accidents. I try not to get mad or rushed, because I don't know about you...but that tends to preface any digit injuries for me! 

Amy...I'm glad its working! Every 2-3 days? I wish! I'm still on daily, the last few days though..I've only brushed once and it hasn't been very bad at all, a few small emerging mats, but nothing major, thank god!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, that's great!

Lina, ouch! I hope that heals quickly.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Amy thanks for posting about the light at the end of the tunnel!
> 
> I am however having an issue of my own... I just slammed my right index finger into a door (literally today) and it hurts to even type, I'm not sure how I will be able to brush Kubrick. I hope he can survive until tomorrow... I hope my finger will be better tomorrow, though I'm not too sure since it's very purple right now. :frusty:


Hope your finger heals quickly, Lina! Hey, maybe this is a great opportunity for your hubby-to-be to learn how to GROOM KUBRICK!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

See? That's why Jane is so smart! She has the best suggestions!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> See? That's why Jane is so smart! She has the best suggestions!!!


Hey, thanks, Kimberly! I am really lucky to have a hubby who can groom. He used to have this horrible (mean!) long-haired Persian cat and he would persevere and groom her regularly. Unusual for a young single guy, but his skills have come in handy when I've been away. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, I didn't know that. You guys aren't all that far from me. I'll have to remember that for a future resource. (I can't find my contemplative smiley or I'd add it here.) Hmmmmm


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane, your husband helps groom Lincoln and Scout!?! Wow. If I suddenly disappeared off the face of the earth, my husband would have my girls cut down into short hair in no time flat.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, I know! I have his promise that he will learn because I'm leaving to go to Brazil in January for two weeks and I do NOT want to come back to a tangled up ball of hair! :fear:

So I guess this is as good a time as any to teach him how to do it! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Jane, your husband helps groom Lincoln and Scout!?!


No no no no.....he doesn't, regularly. I have gone out of town twice since we've gotten the dogs, and he was able to groom them those times....twice. But regularly? No. But, in his defense, I should add that when the tendon in my right forearm swelled (grooming injury - I'm not kidding!) he did offer to groom them. I think I managed to do it myself somehow....

I find grooming kind of therapeutic....I usually do the boys in the late afternoon or late evening.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Jane, I know! I have his promise that he will learn because I'm leaving to go to Brazil in January for two weeks and I do NOT want to come back to a tangled up ball of hair! :fear:
> 
> So I guess this is as good a time as any to teach him how to do it! :biggrin1:


Wow, Brazil for 2 weeks! That sounds exciting, Lina!

My 2 cents: be encouraging and not critical at all....even though he might not be doing it the way you'd do it....just guide him gently. Otherwise, he might get frustrated and not want to attempt it at all! :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Jane..how did you get your Avatar to flash like that??? That is wayyyy cool!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Jane..how did you get your Avatar to flash like that??? That is wayyyy cool!


Thanks, Diane! I saw Kimberly had a flashing avatar once and my 8-year old son told me it was a GIF image... and then he figured out on his own how to create one with free software he downloaded from the internet. So, I just picked out the two photos I wanted and he created it for me! :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

That figures...it would be an 8 year old that figured it out! Geeeez!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, thanks for the heads up. I definitely need it since I tend to be very controlling when it comes to doing things "right." I will restrain myself and not make comments when he's doing the grooming. 

And I am excited to go to Brazil, as I will be spending a week in a resort in Bahia so it should be relaxing. The other week, though, will be spent visiting family that will ask many many questions about the wedding and the fiance, so that should be a little more stressful...


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Ops...I went overboard this morning and bought me and Kohana a lot of early Christmas presents! If DH knew how much I spent on combs, brushes, supplies - ouch! I ordered 3 Buttercombs with the nice handles, a nice brush, a small ring side brush, and about 4 different sprays, coat conditioners, anti-static, and ended up getting some free spray for each comb I ordered that ended today. I am determined to get her coat looking beautiful! :whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina,

Have fun in Brazil!

Just show him HOW to handle a mat, I think I didn't show Kelly (dd) I just explained it to her, and she ended up just cutting a few off! :frusty: Luckily, they weren't in an 'obvious' place, but I did come home to some mysterious shorter armpit and ear hair. So if you show how to pull the mat apart and just barely snip (if you absolutely have to!) Most mats, I don't even have to cut if I catch them quick enough with the tiny comb.

Libby, My husband would croak if he knew how much I've spent on Gucci's coat. LOL....but it shows, My husband has been trying to talk me into cording her since we got her, he thinks that looks "so cool", but I think it would stink (literally!)

I love getting new products or combs/brushes. Ironically, the $4 tiny one is my fave. lol go figure.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- yikes. My husband doesn't groom the dogs what so ever- he just doesn't have any patience for it. He did use to take them and pick them up from the groomers- he hated that part too because our groomer knew me so she wanted to sit and chit chat.

I have just decided to pick different battles! Is there a back up brush, wash and dry- NO CUTTING groomer you could find in case just in case it gets over the top while you are gone? Like put the business card on the fridge after you give grooming instructions?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I'm not sure... there's a groomer literally 100 feet away from me but I've never gone there. I think I will stop by and ask them just in case it comes to that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Everyone...

It's 9am here in Oregon and it's SNOWING out side!!! I'm hoping there will be enough to take some photos later!!!

Lina....I have had friends travel to Brazil and although it is very beautiful, they say it can be dangerous...be careful and be aware of what is going on around you!

In regards to the topic of husbands and grooming...I had to go to Ohio 3 years ago to bring my mom back to live with us and had to be gone for 9 days, as she fell the day before I got there and had to be hospitalized!!! I had asked my husband to PLEASE take Sophie to the groomer every two days to be brushed (I normally bath and groom her myself) But did he??? Noooooo!

I thought for sure Sophie would be a mass of matts, as she has more of a fine straight coat. But when I started to brush her out, the tangles were managable! I don't know why, but my dogs don't get matts. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, I appreciate your concern but I actually AM Brazilian. I don't think it's any more a dangerous country than any other place you go. My cousin, who is 30 years old, came to visit me here in New York. He has never been robbed in his life and was mugged his first week out here. Every place you visit has its dangers... you just have to be aware of that and not get yourself into stupid situations.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Lina,

I hear what you are saying and guess I am always a bit leary about travel. My friend was kidnapped in Spain by a taxy driver...it was a horrible ordeal, but she escaped
and they even arrested the guy!

I hope I didn't offend you, as I was just concerned as a result of what I have experienced or heard from friends..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad your friend was alright, that must have been a scary experience!

No offense... it's just that comments that generalize a whole country or culture just irk me a bit. I can understand your concern, and I do appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Lina,

I didn't mean to generalize Brazil (and what's hard about Email and newbies is that one's intent can be a grey area). Anymore we live in just a plain old crazy world. Watching the news is just down right scary, as people now a days are capable of anything.
i.e. I would have never even thought that a taxi driver would kidnap someone...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, I understand... it really is a crazy world out there!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just wanted to say that I did use the Buttercomb on Kubrick for the first time tonight and I really like it! It's very comparable to the greyhound but it doesn't seem to get as easily tangled as the Greyhound. I also used the handle and I like it much better than without! I used the comb first without the handle and then with the handle and I did notice a big difference. The handle fits my hand very well and makes it so I'm not always bending my wrist all the time... it's basically a good ergonomic design for brushing.  I would highly recommend it to people who are thinking about getting a handle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Lina,

I was going to order one of those, and was talked out of it by a salesperson who said I should get a Greyhound (which I thought I had, but according to this sales person it should have the name right on it!). Well...I think now I am just going to get one.

I also ordered a new brush by Chris Christensen as I am so sick and tired of the pins falling out and the tips wearing off. I had in mind to buy one of his new fusion brushes
which are advertised as static free and have solid brass pins ($50!) but I was talked out of that also, so just bought his standard brush and also a face comb.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I actually agree with both of you! I live in a tourist town, and I can just tell you that criminals do TARGET tourist. They think there is a better chance of them not prosecuting and calling the police. SO...we just have to keep extra guard up when we travel. It is a crazy world out there.

Glad to hear you like the Buttercomb! 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Just wanted to say that I did use the Buttercomb on Kubrick for the first time tonight and I really like it! It's very comparable to the greyhound but it doesn't seem to get as easily tangled as the Greyhound. I also used the handle and I like it much better than without! I used the comb first without the handle and then with the handle and I did notice a big difference. The handle fits my hand very well and makes it so I'm not always bending my wrist all the time... it's basically a good ergonomic design for brushing.  I would highly recommend it to people who are thinking about getting a handle.


Fab review! Thanks. I had my doubts about the handles, but I'm going to get one now. LOL!


----------

